# Luna - The kitten years



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I thought I'd introduce my 6 month old kitten with a few photos, she's a snow bengal cross. Poor little one got spayed today so she's not impressed with me at the moment!

8 weeks:


















12 weeks:


















6 months:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

She is beautiful, and noisy by the looks of things


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Goodness me - she is beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

She is absolutely stunning:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She is indeed noisy, as this video shows: Hungry Hungry Kitten - YouTube


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Another little luna..im in love :001_tt1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

alixtaylor said:


> Thanks everyone! She is indeed noisy, as this video shows: Hungry Hungry Kitten - YouTube


Oouch that looks painful iv experienced that before hungry kittys leg climbing :nonod:


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

> Oouch that looks painful iv experienced that before hungry kittys leg climbing


Yep, luckily she hasn't been jumping up like that since she's been off the prescription diet, I think the recommended portion sizes were not to her liking!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Another little luna..im in love :001_tt1:


Also Luna is a great name


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

It is indeed i agree this im my luna.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

She is beautiful :001_wub: her eyes are gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## sweetface (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh my! Luna is spectacularly gorgeous! I want a cuddle!!


----------



## Leena (Apr 12, 2009)

Such a beauty! Love those eyes... 

Leena


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

She is STUNNING!!!!! 

:001_wub:


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

She's very cute!


alixtaylor said:


> Also Luna is a great name


Yes it is, I have one too, and she also has blue eyes.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

My friend has a luna too thats a cp..so thats 4 lunas!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

For any Luna owner's who are Harry Potter fans, I think a Ravenclaw collar is essential.

Wizard Cat Collar | Mog's Togs


----------

